# I love you with all my heart, always and forever



## C.H.L

*How to write "I love you with all my heart, always and forever" in Korean language. Is it possible to form it in alphabets eg. I love you = sarang heyo. If possible, that'll be great.*


----------



## Mallarme

항상, 영원히 온 마음으로 사랑해요

hang-sang, yeong-weon-hi, on ma-eum-eu-ro sa-rang-hae-yo

You can search for the pronunciation of these words or if they are not recorded yet, request a pronunciation at forvo.com.


----------



## C.H.L

Thanks.. ;D


----------



## Anais Ninn

I would say 온 마음을 다해서 영원히 언제나 당신을 사랑해요. (On ma-umul dah-heso young-won-hee on-je-nah dahng-shinul sah-rahng heyo.)

Good luck! ;-)

Anais


----------



## Mallarme

Anais, my translation was:



> 항상, 영원히 온 마음으로 사랑해요



Do you think that sounds strange, awkward, or unnatural?

Thanks!


----------



## Anais Ninn

I cannot explain you why, but somehow "항상, 영원히 온 마음으로" doesn't strike me as the word order that a native speaker would choose as a first option. Nevertheless, your sentence is grammatically correct and easy to understand. It's just a very minor subtlety. 

Anais


----------



## Mallarme

Anais Ninn said:


> I cannot explain you why, but somehow "항상, 영원히 온 마음으로" doesn't strike me as the word order that a native speaker would choose as a first option. Nevertheless, your sentence is grammatically correct and easy to understand. It's just a very minor subtlety.
> 
> Anais



Oh ok, that's good to know .  Thanks again!


----------



## mistercomposer

My only suggestion is to avoid the redundancy.  "Forever" and "always" mean the same thing.


----------



## Anais Ninn

mistercomposer said:


> My only suggestion is to avoid the redundancy.  "Forever" and "always" mean the same thing.



Actually, in Korean, redundancy is not a problem at all. You can use 'forever' and 'always' in the same sentence. 

Hope it helps!

Anais


----------

